# Opinion on Goo/Slime Girls



## ILikeYourArt (May 16, 2007)

[size=medium] I just recently became a fan of goo/slime girls that are on DeviantArt. What do you people think about that stuff? Is it weird/cool/disturbing/UBER PWNAGE!!111spamspam!? Also, are you or do you know any artists that draw that type of thing that have a gallery on FA? If so, please leave the link or the username for the gallery. Thanks.[/size]


----------



## Magica (May 16, 2007)

What are goo/slime girls exactly?


----------



## Vegex (May 16, 2007)

Goo girls are girls made of......goo.

Seriously, I want to punch the guy in the face who made this fetish, then punch the guy who thought Inflation was hot....

God, I'm just full of hate lately D:<


----------



## Darksilver (May 16, 2007)

I say it's...plain weird o.o;

But then again, we see everything these days >.>


----------



## net-cat (May 17, 2007)

I'd imagine you can probably find some on Fchan in /a or /ah.

As to what I think of it, to each their own.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (May 17, 2007)

Vegex said:
			
		

> God, I'm just full of hate lately D:<



Yes, yes you are.

And I'm rather impartial to these goo/slime peoples. It's just one fetish of many that I neither like nor dislike.


----------



## Esplender (May 17, 2007)

I can live with it.


----------



## Bloodangel (May 17, 2007)

Ah slime girls, one of the more giggle inducing fetishes for me.


----------



## Iron-Wolf (May 17, 2007)

All I gotta say is it's definately not my thing. But hell, I'm not here to judge, if it floats your boat, have fun!


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2007)

I respect what others like  now personally, I've never seen one, but I know that I don't like slimy things, they make me go ick ><


----------



## Coffee (May 17, 2007)

Well think about it. In a slime girl, the penetration points are nearly limitless, probably warm, moist, and make nice sucking noises when you use them.

They probably reproduce by dripping in a bucket or something though.


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2007)

and the fact that they are..SLIMY *ick* for some reason your description makes me think of some guy having sex with a jell-o statue...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 17, 2007)

Ya know, as weird as some of the fetishes I discover on the internet are (this being one of them), I feel weird knowing I've got a fetish that only a handful of people in the world seem to share. It seems sick and wrong for me to the point that I've never even discussed it, even among all the talk about diapers and vore and unbirthing and stuff that's common place in these parts of the web.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 17, 2007)

Next on: Important topics to debate on FA today!


----------



## Cygnus421 (May 17, 2007)

Vegex said:
			
		

> Goo girls are girls made of......goo.
> 
> Seriously, I want to punch the guy in the face who made this fetish, then punch the guy who thought Inflation was hot....
> 
> God, I'm just full of hate lately D:<



i have no reason to be annoyed by any fetish.  I think if someone can find the beauty in something, no matter how preverse it may seem, then there's nothing wrong

I personally am a quicksand fetishist, and I know that someone somewhere just like you is saying "I'd like to punch the guy in the face who made this fetish," and that's fine.  I'll continue to see the beauty in quicksand, and you'll continue you see the beauty in whatever your fetish happens to be (if you had one)


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2007)

Hah, this thread makes me think of this comic: http://ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=2007-05-05


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 17, 2007)

Not bloody likely Arshes.


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 17, 2007)

I think goo girls can be hot, depending on how you use them in art or, if you fantisize, otherwise.  But you have to do it right.  4 chan has some goo girl stuff.


----------



## InvaderPichu (May 17, 2007)

I like goo girls. They're sexy and they remind me of jello.


----------



## DavidN (May 17, 2007)

Cygnus makes a good point. As you're already on a furry site, I wouldn't be too intolerant of other fetishes.


----------



## net-cat (May 17, 2007)

Goo girls (and guys) don't make me reach for the eye-bleach, unlike some fetishes out there. (Not that I have anything against said fetishes or their practitioners, but it's still a "YOU SAW IT YOU CAN'T UNSEE IT" matter.)


----------



## asdfjkl03 (May 17, 2007)

Actually.... Goo girls aren't very far off from tenticle-fetish. In fact, they're pretty much a combination of Tenticle and Wet fetishes (and also a bit of vore). When enveloped by that being, a character can be groped in ways that a tenticle can't, entirely... whereas, when outside of that being, it's just wet tenticle-ness.

I'm not a fan of any of it, but that's pretty much what I see it as.


----------



## Siluren Nagina (May 17, 2007)

tenticles are hotter than goo girls.


----------



## The Sonic God (May 18, 2007)

Vegex said:
			
		

> Goo girls are girls made of......goo.
> 
> Seriously, I want to punch the guy in the face who made this fetish, then punch the guy who thought Inflation was hot....
> 
> God, I'm just full of hate lately D:<



Inflation is just stupid.

And goo girls... I mean, WTF? Attracted to a Jell-O mould? Maybe that rarest gummy of the world? Maybe a girl made of spooge? Blech...


----------



## capthavoc123 (May 18, 2007)

GOO/SLIME GIRLS = HOT

End of thread.


----------



## kitetsu (May 18, 2007)

I like goo girls. But just the incredibly smootsy cute weaboo goo girls. They're like the catalysts that make slime monsters look less uglier, just like what japan did to harpies.


----------



## Cygnus421 (May 18, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> Hah, this thread makes me think of this comic: http://ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=2007-05-05



I ROFL'd 



			
				DavidN said:
			
		

> Cygnus makes a good point. As you're already on a furry site, I wouldn't be too intolerant of other fetishes.



Yeah... i mean, just being furry is humbling enough...  we get too much badmouthing as it is to go around an insult other people's fetishes.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 18, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Half look up princess Vina


----------



## Bloodangel (May 18, 2007)

Lol. Dick Saucer. I lol at such a name, lol most heartely.


----------



## Jessie Haven (May 18, 2007)

Blah blah blah... To each their own really... I wouldnt touch much of anything (in a kind way) that wasnt make of a fully solid substance. This, coming from a cubi that palls around with his own kind... which, for those that dont know already, all have tentacles. Goo for me is kinda... odd and undesirable... dont like looking at something that seems like it just recently came from someone's nose.


----------



## ILikeYourArt (May 20, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> Spirit Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. o.0 In a weird, grotesque sort of way. Any other opinions?


----------



## oblimo (May 23, 2007)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> I like goo girls. They're sexy and they remind me of jello.



Me too, on all three counts.  Plus, I think they're a goofy laugh riot, which is why I write about them. I use the "goo girl" theme as an excuse to include every transformation fetish and sex scene I can imagine into one story.

(Shameless plug alert  )

Believe it or not, I am writing an online, novel-length erotic comedy about sex with goo girls. I've attached the first act in a zipped html file to this post, in case anyone is curious to read just how weird this stuff can get. I would love any feedback, positive or negative.

The whole kit and caboodle can be found on my main website: Oblimo's Story Wiki. (I've just started up a furaffinity account.)

(Oops. I should specifically mention that the attached file contains explicit language and sexual content.)


----------



## sgolem (May 23, 2007)

I'm working on a plasticine model of a woman right now. This thread just gave me a very interesting idea...

I actually never heard of this, but after hearing about all these other fetishes, it really doesn't come up as anything that extreme or surprising.  Granted I haven't really looked at any artwork depicting this, but so far it doesn't bother me.



			
				oblimo said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, I am writing an online, novel-length erotic comedy about sex with goo girls. I've attached the first act in a zipped html file to this post, in case anyone is curious to read just how weird this stuff can get. I would love any feedback, positive or negative.


Can't make any promises, but if I have a lot of free time, I might see what I can do.


----------



## shetira (May 27, 2007)

Goo/Slime girls are definitely weird... but then I find things that are weird to be excessively fascinating. The concept definitely has a certain, sensual appeal about it.


----------



## JousterL (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry for rezzing a year and a half-old topic, but I did a google search for "goo site:furaffinity.net" and it returned this, so I feel the need to post.

Speaking as a die-hard googirl fetishist (seriously, possibly my largest fetish), my personal attractions to the material are as follows:

1. Texture differences. Goo is going to feel rather... interesting. Especially given that most descriptions of it are "soft", "warm", and "sticky".
2. Being a sub, the idea of being trapped and slowly pulled into a sexual situation is attractive to me. As such, the 'sticky' aspect comes into play here.
3. At it's base, it's an amorphous blob. Yet it therefore can also form into practically anything you could possibly want.
4. Finally, and this is the biggest... Cuddling to me is almost heavenly. The idea of cuddling with something that could cuddle you entirely (I.E. safely enveloping you) is -extremely- attractive.

Anyway, to give the OP an answer, I've got about 40+ images of goo girls in my gallery. http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/jousterl. Also got a fair amount I've stumbled across in my favorites.


----------

